# Colson Firestone Super Cruiser Trike



## looneymoons (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello--

Happy August, all! I was lucky enough to have found this Colson Firestone Super Cruiser Trike (in my neighborhood). It's such a cool little thing, I had to bring it home. Besides the info I got from the plate marker, I wasn't able to find out much about this bike and was hoping someone could share a little about it. Would be grateful for any info regarding year, production, selling price, etc.

It appears to have original tires and paint, but replacement Schwinn pedals and missing handle bar grips. Other than that, at least to my eye, it is in pretty good shape. What do you guys think?

Thanks!

Gratefully,
Alexandra


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I’m thinking Colson built early ‘40s? @ridingtoy what you say?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m thinking Colson built early ‘40s? @ridingtoy what you say?



I'm thinking '40s also. I know some Colson chain drive models have a more simple one bar frame, but I don't know what year they changed the design to this style. Looks like it has the original Troxel seat and replacement reflector pedals.

Dave


----------



## looneymoons (Aug 8, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> I'm thinking '40s also. I know some Colson chain drive models have a more simple one bar frame, but I don't know what year they changed the design to this style. Looks like it has the original Troxel seat and replacement reflector pedals.
> 
> Dave




Right on, guys! Thanks. I thought it was from the 40's, too. Although poking around I found a link to a 1954 Colson Catalogue that features a double bar frame tricycle called "The Trike" which looks similar. Here's the website with scans of the catalogue: http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle161


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah, sometimes you can pinpoint the year of manufacture if you have color brochures or even b&w brochures that describe the paint scheme/colors. Thanks for posting that catalog link because I didn't know they were still making chain drive trikes in the Colson-Evans era of the '50s.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice find, and no travel time or shipping hassles!

-Mike


----------



## looneymoons (Sep 3, 2019)

Lil update:


Hello--

I am now trying to sell this trike. Could you guys recommend any good avenues to explore for selling? I'm located in Maryland not far from either DC or Baltimore (cool Bike fest in early Summer). Or does anyone know what price a trike this might go for? Grateful for the tips! 

-Alexandra






looneymoons said:


> Hello--
> 
> Happy August, all! I was lucky enough to have found this Colson Firestone Super Cruiser Trike (in my neighborhood). It's such a cool little thing, I had to bring it home. Besides the info I got from the plate marker, I wasn't able to find out much about this bike and was hoping someone could share a little about it. Would be grateful for any info regarding year, production, selling price, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Shipping would kill the deal on this one as it isn't terribly valuable. I'd throw it up on Craigs List, Face Book Marketplace, or Let Go. V/r Shawn


----------



## looneymoons (Sep 17, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Shipping would kill the deal on this one as it isn't terribly valuable. I'd throw it up on Craigs List, Face Book Marketplace, or Let Go. V/r Shawn




Right on--thank you Shawn!


----------

